# General > Classified Marketplace >  Would anyone be interested in a book swap

## welderguy

I went thru my boxs of books today and realize I have a lot of duplicate books.

 lot of herbal books 
 home remedies
 wild game cook books
 and medical reference 

 that are dups. 

 I am wondering if maybe some of you would be interested in doing a book swap.

----------


## japs8944

What are you looking for in exchange, like what kind of books?

----------


## Smurphette423

Hi, I might be interested. Can you please list what books you have and what you are looking for? 
Thanks!

----------


## Zack

Good idea, I'd like to try it too.  If you like the Civil War, I just finished a good one on it.

----------


## canid

I could probably be interested. I have a few books I have gotten all the use I'm likely to do out of.

----------

